# Red sex link question



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

I read that most breeders use a RIR roo and a Deleware white hen for the red stars, but can other hens be use to get a true red sex link? I have RIW hens and RIR roos....any ideas on this match up?? Same outcome??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wasnt sure so I looked it up for your. According to this site your can use RIR and RIW to create a sex link. 
http://feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sex-links/BRKSexLink.html


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Apyl, I saw that site and read the article. I do not want Buff hens, so I quess I will not take that road. I have some Delawares in the incubator now. Maybe I'll get a few hens. I have laying red sex links now and want to hatch some of my own. I bought 13 week old reds before and would like to have some more. Again, Thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

dbell said:


> I read that most breeders use a RIR roo and a Deleware white hen for the red stars, but can other hens be use to get a true red sex link? I have RIW hens and RIR roos....any ideas on this match up?? Same outcome??


When mating for sex-links the RIR roo to RIW hens will produce RED Sex-Links, too! How dark RED they are depends on the RIR roo....if he is extremely DARK like a "heritage" RIR then you will get offspring that is darker in color (not buff). However if your RIR roo is a "Production Red" (not extremely DARK or looks like a common hatchery Red) then your offspring will be lighter colored red (more buff than red).

Keep in mind the MALE gives 2 doses of color genetically speaking and the hen only 1....if you switch the mating around and use a RIW roo over RIR hens the outcome will be much lighter offspring (think in terms of the Dekalb Amber-Link's).


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

dbell said:


> I read that most breeders use a RIR roo and a Deleware white hen for the red stars, but can other hens be use to get a true red sex link? I have RIW hens and RIR roos....any ideas on this match up?? Same outcome??


There seems to be a lot of questions about RED "sex-link" chickens in the Breed/Genetics section here at the Chicken Forum!!! Anybody working on other "sex-link" or "auto sexing" programs????


----------

